# 2004+ Maxima



## StradaUSA (Jun 1, 2003)

Is there anyone with a 2004+ Maxima in SoCal ???


----------



## CaLSoNiC (Oct 26, 2004)

StradaUSA said:


> Is there anyone with a 2004+ Maxima in SoCal ???


try www.maxima.org in the regional section


----------



## StradaUSA (Jun 1, 2003)

CaLSoNiC said:


> try www.maxima.org in the regional section


are you from socal ? and have a 04+ Max ?


----------



## MaXiMa2004OnDUBS (Dec 13, 2004)

*1st fourm...how do i put pics on this?*

this shit is weird.....i had a 034 spec v all done up and now i got a 04 maxima on dubs with alot done and im tryin to post pics but i dont know how.....alot of u mighyt have seen me up and down cali hit me up if u want pics


----------

